# Ear grooming?



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

I have cut 2 matts from under my dogs years. We are pretty good with brushing him, but is there something I should do to help prevent them?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can remove all the fluff and thin out the fur under/around the ears.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Buy yourself a metal greyhound comb. Brush first, then comb and it should do a better job at keeping up with the mats. You'd be suprised how much undercoat you can get out with a comb too. It took me years to get myself a comb, and now I use it all the time!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> You can remove all the fluff and thin out the fur under/around the ears.


Will this work on Mack? I have been fighting a matt under his right ear since January....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Will this work on Mack? I have been fighting a matt under his right ear since January....


I asked a collie breeder friend about this... and she said that you would trim the head from the jawline to the ears to the back of the skull - but lightly, and you aren't removing all of the fluff. You are just cleaning up the outline and thinning out the fluff so it's less likely to mat. (I wouldn't go too crazy trimming the head though unless you get hands on help from a collie groomer). 

She said absolutely use thinning shears. And she recommended using a slicker with a pinbrush to polish up. One of these - Safari Wire Pin Brush for Large Dogs

If you use baby powder or cornstarch, it might help you pick those mats apart.


----------

